# herb storage



## paulwheaton (Sep 4, 2010)

Hot off the press!

This is Michael "Skeeter" Pilarski showing off his shed packed to the ceiling with herbs and tinctures. Hundreds of thousands of cups of tea and bottles of tincture.

YouTube - paulwheaton12's Channel


----------



## Herbalpagan (Dec 8, 2008)

omg! I'm in heaven! thanks for posting this.


----------



## Sonnyjim (Sep 17, 2009)

Wicked youtube page with tons of info. Just subscribed.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

he says it's 'dry, temperature constant & rodent proof', but he's got all that product in plastic bags, isn't he worried about condesation forming in the bags?

I'm assuming he doesn't keep it like that for long, I'm just wondering what a safe timeline for that would be :scratch


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> he says it's 'dry, temperature constant & rodent proof', but he's got all that product in plastic bags, isn't he worried about condensation forming in the bags?
> 
> I'm assuming he doesn't keep it like that for long, I'm just wondering what a safe timeline for that would be :scratch


I grow a few herbs and dry them and if done properly there should be no condensation in the bags. But on that note I do tend to store all of my herbs and even the herbs and spices that I buy in mason jars with the air sucked out of them with my food savers.


----------

